# Best way to gather a urine sample?



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Gemma is going in to the vet tomorrow because she has an ear infection and I am also going to bring a urine sample to get her tested for a UTI because she has started peeing very often again. I am wondering what the easiest way to gather a sample would be. I know some of you suggested using the upside-down pee pad method, but will any chemicals or residue from the pad affect the urine? The vet office was concerned about that when we said we were going to get it that way. I'm not sure how else to do it. I could try putting plastic wrap over her pad, but I'm not sure if she'd step on it then.

Any suggestions?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Dangit, I meant to put this in the questions section. I always do this, lol.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I would just let them take it directly from her bladder if possible. They did that for Penny, it was quick and easy, and you don't have to worry about contamination. They use an ultrasound to locate the bladder and then take the sample with a needle. The pee pad method is the only other way I can think of.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Since Amberleah is pad trained I turn a new one upside down Plastic up, and then when she goes I take clean syringe no needle and suck it up. The plastic wont hurt the sample at all. I have done it lots of times. Must keep in ref until you go.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks, girls. I'll probably just do the flipped pad then in the morning. I'll ask about the needle thing but if they don't do that then I will just give them our sample. She always pees after her breakfast at around 9 so it should be fine getting a sample on time. Her appointment is at 11:15. I'll just keep it in the fridge until then.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I know actually some people who would catch the pee with an old soup spoon while peeing . Sounds weird but they said it worked lol.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I just got a flat dish like a saucer or lid of something and watched her like a hawk and swooped the dish under when she started weeing - worked a treat and was easier than I thought


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> Thanks, girls. I'll probably just do the flipped pad then in the morning. I'll ask about the needle thing but if they don't do that then I will just give them our sample. She always pees after her breakfast at around 9 so it should be fine getting a sample on time. Her appointment is at 11:15. I'll just keep it in the fridge until then.


No I have syringe here because I give my self shots, I just take needle out it unscrews. .You can use even a clean medicine bottle. anything clean it just so easy to suck up with syringe for me. You can go to pharmacy and ask one orr a kids medicine one too.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

CHITheresa said:


> No I have syringe here because I give my self shots, I just take needle out it unscrews. .You can use even a clean medicine bottle. anything clean it just so easy to suck up with syringe for me. You can go to pharmacy and ask one orr a kids medicine one too.


Oh I meant the needle thing they do at the vets to get to her bladder. I have a clean syringe here without a needle that I can suck it up with.

As for the other suggestions about holding something under her, I'm a little worried that if I try that, she's going to stop peeing and then I'll have missed my chance, lol. Usually if I distract her in any way while she is going, she just stops and runs over to me.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Just got back from the vet. I used the upside-down pee pad method and syringed it up to gather a sample. Turns out she did have something wrong because her white blood cell count was very high. She's been prescribed oral antibiotics that we'll have to give her with a syringe. Not fun!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Awe, poor Gemma! Hope she gets to feeling better. My Midgie has a bad UTI too & is on antibiotics. I'm giving her probiotics, vitamin C (acidity to help balance the over-abundance of alkaline in the urine, cranberry). I also take a few pieces of ZP & fill a bowl up with water & she drinks the whole thing. When I know I'll be home all day to let her out, I can get her to drink 3 of these bowls to help flush her out. She has crystals in her urine & possible stones. I have to retest her urine next week. I'm glad you didn't let them use the needle to extract the urine. Sounds so painful. I use the spoon method with a sandwich baggie. It works. Midgie strictly pees outside, so I don't think she'd pee on a pee pad. Lol


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Hope she is doing better. Is the high white count related to a UTI? I can relate to the difficulty of antibiotics. I have a very fussy cat on antibiotics right now. When Lady had her UTI and was on antibiotics I put the pill into a small bit of peanut butter and she took it right down off my finger. This was a simple way to get the medicine in her. Perhaps you could mix liquid medicine into peanut butter too. Good luck, Lady sends hugs.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I just gave her her first dose mixed with a little peanut butter and she licked it right up. The package instruction says it is fine to mix with food. It's a gel. I'm going to mix it in with her breakfast and dinner each day and I think she'll be fine taking it that way. I first tried to syringe it into her mouth in the syringe it comes in, and that did not work out.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Thanks, girls. I'll probably just do the flipped pad then in the morning. I'll ask about the needle thing but if they don't do that then I will just give them our sample. She always pees after her breakfast at around 9 so it should be fine getting a sample on time. Her appointment is at 11:15. I'll just keep it in the fridge until then.


We never had a problem with residue or anything when we flipped the pee pad over.It worked really good for us.Then we carefully pour it into a small sanitized jar,and took it.it was easy.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

missydawn said:


> We never had a problem with residue or anything when we flipped the pee pad over.It worked really good for us.Then we carefully pour it into a small sanitized jar,and took it.it was easy.


Yes, it worked out fine for us.  You're the one I saw make the suggestion first in one of my last threads, so thank you for the idea!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I'm glad you used the upside down pee pad. That is what I do to catch a urine sample. They took Zoey's urine once by ultrasound and by needle. I heard her scream all the way out in the lobby. She has not liked going in the car since then. I always give yogurt when mine are on any kind of antibiotic.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Cystocentesis is really the only way to get a sterile urine sample. However if it's just a basic urinalysis a free catch sample is usually fine and way less stressful for the dog. Also, not all vets will use an ultrasound to guide them.

I hope Gemma feels better soon!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Yes, it worked out fine for us.  You're the one I saw make the suggestion first in one of my last threads, so thank you for the idea!


You're welcome,glad it worked good for you!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

I usually put all my kids medicine in their food.Missy's on so much that some has to be gave by syringe,because she want eat her food with it in it.I hope baby Gemma will be back fine in no time,I'm glad you took her.


----------

